# Cube sighting in Obama ad



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 13, 2008)

It's at 0:07.






Hadley, I'm surprised I spotted this before you did!


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow he doesn't know how to use a computer? I know he's old but that is just so weird.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2008)

Do politicians really come out with ads like that in America? That is kind of sad.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2008)

my vote goes to the rubik's cube...


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Do politicians really come out with ads like that in America? That is kind of sad.



Thats because Americans tend to be rather stupid and point fingers at other people because they have nothing good to say about themselves


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Do politicians really come out with ads like that in America? That is kind of sad.




I couldn't agree with you more.

I think it's unacceptable. I wouldn't support any of the people running for President who actually have ads like that. I think it's incredibly childish to do stuff like that.




CAT13 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Do politicians really come out with ads like that in America? That is kind of sad.
> ...


That sounds like something a "stupid american" would say.

"americans tend to be stupid". What a generalisation hey?

"They have nothing good to say about themselves". On what do you even base that?! Did you just pull that out of your thumb right now?!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Wow he doesn't know how to use a computer? I know he's old but that is just so weird.



The injuries he suffered as a POW prevent him from using a keyboard, so that's why he doesn't use a computer. However, if you look at the technology bills he's sponsored, he's far from technology illiterate.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Do politicians really come out with ads like that in America? That is kind of sad.


Yes!
it is sad...

That's why I would vote for 3'rd party...they are the only reasonable people out there


----------



## KConny (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, wait, what? Is this kind of trashtalking called politics in the US? That's just low.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 13, 2008)

Now I don't know who's better... Definitely not Obama because he sounds so reliable that it sound like he's lying, which he probably is.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 13, 2008)

"For the change we need"... That's all he every talks about... "We're going to change the change we change by changing change"...... To put it more straight forward "We're going to change alright... we are going to change the tax rate so its higher and people have to cough up more money." I hate these ads because its nothing more than mudslinging. So if McCain isn't good what the heck is he going to do? He certainly doesn't say what he will do in this ad. In fact I think i just summed up what he would do in this post.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO it looks like a fake ad. *shrug*

Tim.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 13, 2008)

TimMc said:


> IMO it looks like a fake ad. *shrug*
> 
> Tim.



It isn't, look at the account that posted it

I'm not gonna get into an argument about this again, but here's a tip for non Americans about our politics:

Most Americans aren't informed enough to vote based on real issues and the candidates like to keep that way, because in reality none of them have plans that will end up appealing to the American people in the long run. Thats why you see ads like this. The two major parites have turned politics into a debate on who voters would rather spend a Friday night with or go to church with. 

The Libertarian party is really the only way to go to free the country from the this system, but as long as republicans keep suing to get libertarians off the ballot and out of debates there is no hope for this system to change.


----------



## Odin (Sep 13, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > IMO it looks like a fake ad. *shrug*
> ...




i agree with you but yet again, major things just turn into a popularity contest because most humans are just stupid/ignorant


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 13, 2008)

Presidential ads are weird...they insult people sometimes too...

P.S. - No tax cuts for middle class and below from McCain, but Obama is raising taxes, right?

P.S.S. - In the middle of all this everyone wanted to vote for Obama and they kept rambling about how great he is...it just got annoying, if I could vote, I would go for McCain (even though I don't know EVERYTHING about what's going on)

P.S.S.S. Oh well, I'm happy that they put a Rubik's Cube in this ad


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 13, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > IMO it looks like a fake ad. *shrug*
> ...



I hope that's not some kind of justification...

In my country, we know exactly what X party has planned. My country is falling to pieces but at least i don't just hear "Vote for me, not him, he's lame".

That kind of politics is childish and absurd IMO.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2008)

Politicians just do what works. So blame the voters.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, the ad isn't great, but you can't say obama's not a great candidate!


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2008)

It reminds me of something written by the president of the Students Association here at Canterbury University in the student magazine. He was talking about the election for next year's board and after all the profiles and political stuff he said "and now you can go out and vote for who has the best picture..." Lol.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 14, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> Ok, the ad isn't great, but you can't say obama's not a great candidate!



What are you talking about, of course you can


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 14, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> That sounds like something a "stupid american" would say.


Yeah, ok



> "americans tend to be stupid". What a generalisation hey?


Dene was asking if American politicians are like that, so what I was saying was about American politicians also.



> "They have nothing good to say about themselves". On what do you even base that?! Did you just pull that out of your thumb right now?!


I base that off the fact that I almost NEVER hear a politician say a good thing about themselves, they just seem to want to convince you to not vote for the other idiot.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 14, 2008)

I totally agree with CAT13


----------



## cwdana (Sep 14, 2008)

Odin said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > TimMc said:
> ...



*The Libertarian Party*
First off, if you go with the Libertarian party, the system won't change. It'll be quite the same. Just with the Libertarian party in it. 

And if the Libertarian party had the opportunity to advertise, you can't say they too wouldn't sling some mud. 

But one of the main reasons you don't see any other party advertise is because they don't have the kind of financial support the Democratic and Republican parties have. Hence, no funds to do any ads. 
*
Political Ads*
This type of ad has been the format for ages. "Bring the other guy down to lift yourself up." This ad doesn't show it, but a lot of times at the very end, there are a few positive words spoken about the candidate who is paying for the ad. (See below.)

Not saying that this format is right, but if you look at advertising products, there's this thing called side-by-side comparison. You know, the paper towel commercial? Which one soaks up the most liquid without tearing? Same thing. Only they're pushing a different product. 

Here's a for instance:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TaU3fjVAFbE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TaU3fjVAFbE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGrSMdi87zM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGrSMdi87zM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

*Too Dumb to Vote*
And to your point about most Americans being unable to vote based on real issues: This may have been true pre-TV, internet, etc. But I would say that for the most part, Americans are pretty well informed regarding this presidential election. 

The candidates have seeped into all kinds of media - Obama was on Letterman, McCain was on The View. (< for those non US, these are popular talk shows with non-politically affiliated (but very educated) hosts) 

So if people aren't watching CNN debates, it doesn't mean they're uninformed. For me, that seems to be the fall back comment that "Americans aren't informed enough to vote." When I don't really think it holds any water. 

It may have been true when the Electoral College was set up - specifically for the purpose of having informed voters. But, as you may have seen in recent years, the need for such a thing has collapsed and there has been a movement to do away with the E.C.

*Question*
Does anyone else representing a different country have an example of their candidate's advertising?

*All this to say...*
I'm super glad we can agree that the Rubik's cube in this ad was totally freakin awesome.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 14, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> > "They have nothing good to say about themselves". On what do you even base that?! Did you just pull that out of your thumb right now?!
> 
> 
> I base that off the fact that I almost NEVER hear a politician say a good thing about themselves,




So, because they never say something good about themselves, they have nothing to say? You can't generalise like that dude.

That's like saying, "Well, i've never heard you say a good thing about Coke, so you obviously don't HAVE something good to say about it."

I have LOTS of good stuff to say about myself, but you won't see me running around flattering _my_self


----------

